# Quick Mode - hard to get used to



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Supergirl already has pretty fast dialogue and motion, putting it in Quick Mode is like watching it fast forward. It was fun showing it off to my friends, but not something I could watch for consumption.

I am sure it works pretty well with a standard pace show, but this was pretty hilarious!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I haven't used it after the first day. I thought I would like it for sports, but I guess I don't really (want) to watch everyone move unnaturally fast.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Back when the S3 had captions at FF1X, I would watch the morning shows and news that way. No sound, but could follow the story via captions. Rarely ever watched a real show that way, as it was too fast for comfort, as you point out.

But news type shows often proceed at a plodding place, and would be perfect for this.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know why anyone would use Quickmode for any type of scripted show. Maybe for talk shows or news it can work pretty good. But to remove the timing of dialogue and pauses in scenes just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Treflip823 (Nov 25, 2015)

How does one use quickmode?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Press "Play" and you'll get a message on supported devices that you can press "Select" to turn on Quickmode...

Today, I think this will only work on Bolt receivers, and TiVo Minis...


----------



## DoubleDAZ (May 7, 2014)

Received an update yesterday adding Quickmode and fixing my issues with Cox On Demand and the Discovery Bar. QM is great for watching shows like "Building Alaska" and all the other DIY and Food Network stuff my wife watches. Haven't had a chance to see how it works with shows like "World Series Of Poker", but I'll bet I'm going to like it. Surprisingly, it doesn't keep one from using FF and REW.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DoubleDAZ said:


> Surprisingly, it doesn't keep one from using FF and REW.


I love that aspect of it. When I used quick mode on my old Windows Media Center system, it dropped back to normal speed after every FF/REW/SKIP. Very nice feature.

My Panasonic BD player has also had this feature for years. Great for slow paced stuff.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bradleys said:


> Supergirl already has pretty fast dialogue and motion, putting it in Quick Mode is like watching it fast forward. It was fun showing it off to my friends, but not something I could watch for consumption.
> 
> I am sure it works pretty well with a standard pace show, but this was pretty hilarious!


Obviously it works for any show, but IMHO, it works best for things like news & talk shows.. basically non "regular scripted" stuff.

(I don't have Quickmode yet, hopefully my Roamio will get it on today's connection... but I've been doing basically the same thing for ~15 years via dubbing to an XS32 recorder, and last few years, downloading then watching in VLC on an iPad.. Even though I do it at 2x often that way, I'll use Quickmode at least sometimes due to fewer steps necessary.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rainwater said:


> I don't know why anyone would use Quickmode for any type of scripted show.


Oh, in my previous mail I forgot my _one_ exception to the scripted caveat -- SNL.

Instead of FFing through boring skits (which I used to do), I more often would just watch the show at ~1.25x (I think that's the speed my XS32 does). Even the previously boring skits were more watchable when sped up.


----------



## Sixmm (Oct 2, 2015)

I find it to fast for many of the shows I watch. What I do like if for is American Horror Story which is an artsy show where things are happening very deliberately. It plays about right in quick mode. 

I tried Bastard Executioner in quick mode and couldn't understand a thing since half the dialog the actors are trying to use a welsh accent.

I tried it watching baseball and things just happen to fast to be able to follow it.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

it's perfect for 60 minutes. the folks on that news show speak in a really slow way


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I think this feature is one of those things that will quickly lose its wow factor.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

miadlor said:


> I think this feature is one of those things that will quickly lose its wow factor.


Maybe for some. I used it for several years on my old DVR before I got Tivo, and I'm using it again now that Tivo has the feature.

I record way more than I have time to watch, so I use it a lot, and probably will for the foreseeable future.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, it's not any wow factor that makes me use it, it's the utility factor.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

I can see occasionally using it for news or perhaps sports. However...

The subtle concepts of writing, directing, acting, and editing go right in the crapper when you upset the intended timing of a piece, whether comedy or drama, by speeding things up in that way. You may as well just be speed reading the script. 

Famous comedy feature directors have complained bitterly about the EU habit of showing comedies shot and intended for 24 frame distribution being played at 25 frames over there with audio pitch correction - they say it completely destroys the comedy timing. And that's only a 4% speedup.

And yes, I do understand that much of scripted television is not very good, but this will make it worse. Much worse. I'm sure some will find it useful, but it's not for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My wife hates it after I showed it to her. The skip mode will be better used.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

spaldingclan said:


> it's perfect for 60 minutes. the folks on that news show speak in a really slow way


60 minutes has an audio podcast, so you can listen to it at 2x that way.. (I do..) I still Tivo it as a "backup" for the VERY rare times where they seem to forget to post the podcast.. (Literally once or twice in however long they've had the full show on the podcast.)


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Supergirl already has pretty fast dialogue and motion, putting it in Quick Mode is like watching it fast forward. It was fun showing it off to my friends, but not something I could watch for consumption.
> 
> I am sure it works pretty well with a standard pace show, but this was pretty hilarious!


works well with sports


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I perceived that I would like this mode for some shows... But I find myself "on edge" anytime I use it...

A program is generally either enjoyable to watch, and I want to watch it at 1.0x, or it is something I want to rush through, which I use the 30 second skip a lot to get through long drawn out parts of the show (aka, singing competitions where the current performance is too painful to watch the whole way through).

I am sure there are shows where I want to watch at 0.7x... But so far, I have not found any that I want to use it on (with the exception of when I just want to try the quickmode feature out for the sake of trying the feature...).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> I perceived that I would like this mode for some shows... But I find myself "on edge" anytime I use it...
> 
> A program is generally either enjoyable to watch, and I want to watch it at 1.0x, or it is something I want to rush through, which I use the 30 second skip a lot to get through long drawn out parts of the show (aka, singing competitions where the current performance is too painful to watch the whole way through).
> 
> I am sure there are shows where I want to watch at 1.3x... But so far, I have not found any that I want to use it on (with the exception of when I just want to try the quickmode feature out for the sake of trying the feature...).


Exactly.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I've tried it on a few different type of shows, news and talk, sports, even TV series and I can't stand it for more than about 10 seconds. I guess I'd rather just watch less TV than watch it faster. To each his own.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, I'm definitely going to try it out and use it _a lot_.. since I already watch several shows at 1.5-2x or sometimes higher.. (e.g. I watched several eps of Hell's Kitchen sped up over the weekend.. downloaded and watched in VLC that is..)


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Quick Mode for the Presidential Debates was GREAT. Of course, I had set it to record, but ended up starting the playback while it was already over a half-hour into the debate. It was great just moving through all the speak at a good clip. It did save time.

I really don't hear a difference in pitch with Quick Mode. It seems TiVo did a really good job on this feature, and it is innovative, like the old TiVo. Now, I wish I had Quick Mode on my Hopper. Now that is the TiVo that was: features that others SHOULD have. I hope regardless of the success of the Bolt, TiVo continues to keep our DVR's functioning for a long time to come.


----------



## mad.gunsmith (Jul 1, 2010)

yes some shows are to fast to be able to use the Quick Mode 
Golf maybe really good in Quick Mode


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Imo if I need quick mode to watch a show it's just not worth watching in the first place.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

schatham said:


> Imo if I need quick mode to watch a show it's just not worth watching in the first place.


Let's repeat this for about the umpteenth time in this thread...

It's not for a lot of shows. It's probably not for most prime time scripted shows.

But it rocks for live talking head TV--morning shows, news shows, golf as mad.g said, some sports. Most shows with live speakers proceed MUCH slower than scripted TV. And QuickMode is MADE for that. IMHO. YMMV. my .02


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I finally got the update last night.. I have been using Quickmode a lot. Strangely, at first I 'barely' noticed it (since I listen to podcasts at 2x and as I've said a zillion times, already watch shows faster than that via other means).. 

But then I started noticing it. I still wish it were optionally faster (1.5 and 2x).. But it is still a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY great addition, and I already used it VERY often last night. (Watched the rest of the Chasing Extinction movie that was on Discovery a few days ago in this mode.)

A few things I noticed:
* It doesn't remember it, except only on that one show.. i.e. that one show, go into quick mode.. then go back to now playing and start playing that same episode.. it'll still be in quick mode. Change tuners or anything else, it doesn't remember it.. Not like I really expected it to.
* You can use quick mode even in the buffer!!! It goes out of quick mode when it reaches 'now'.. Which again, I guess there isn't really anything better to do.. but I was using it on my normal late night buffering of CNN.

I didn't have skip mode on ANY shows, and I'm in the region that supposedly has it now..


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Used it numerous times already for talk shows and other stuff where dialogue doesn't matter much. Really like it.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Works great on Master Chief but not so well with football.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Quick mode isn't really for any type of show, as all professional shows are produced, paced, written, and spoken with intent. It's simply for people who like it, and not everyone will or should like it.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I wish you could set it to something slightly slower, like a 10% boost.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

SnakeEyes said:


> Used it numerous times already for talk shows and other stuff where dialogue doesn't matter much.


Yeah that's why I don't watch talk shows.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I wonder if watching The View with QuickMode is a better interrogation technique than waterboarding?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Curling...........


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Curling...........


+1. Although, they already sweep at a break-neck pace. I can only imagine how humorous the sweeping would look at 1.3x.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

Can someone answer these two questions about Skip Mode?

1. Does it work with captions?

2. Does it work when streaming a show from another Tivo through the network (multi-room viewing)?

Thanks!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I did find a use for quick mode. Episodes of Dateline or 48 hrs that I've seen before and remember enough to know I want to watch it again. I've been watching those on quick mode.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

AZrob said:


> Can someone answer these two questions about Skip Mode?
> 
> 1. Does it work with captions?
> 
> ...


Do you mean SkipMode or QuickMode? This is a thread about QuickMode.
If you mean QuickMode, then 1. Yes, and 2. Yes as long as long as you're not watching from a series 4 or earlier.


----------



## AZrob (Mar 31, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Do you mean SkipMode or QuickMode? This is a thread about QuickMode.
> If you mean QuickMode, then 1. Yes, and 2. Yes as long as long as you're not watching from a series 3 or earlier.


Sorry, yes I did mean QuickMode.

Are you saying that shows recorded on my Premiere XL4 will have QuickMode enabled for viewing when streamed through the network to a Roamio? That is, when I'm watching my Premiere through a Roamio?

Rob


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, I meant as long as you're not watching from a series 4 or earlier. Yes, if you have a Mini or Roamio or Bolt and stream Premiere programs to one of those you'll have QuickMode.


----------



## Vilma Hillwig (Feb 15, 2016)

bradleys said:


> Supergirl already has pretty fast dialogue and motion, putting it in Quick Mode is like watching it fast forward. It was fun showing it off to my friends, but not something I could watch for consumption.
> 
> I am sure it works pretty well with a standard pace show, but this was pretty hilarious!


I find it hilarious, too!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I found Quickmode to be perfect for watching the political debates.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

AZrob said:


> Can someone answer these two questions about Skip Mode?
> 
> 1. Does it work with captions?
> 
> ...


You confirmed that you meant QuickMode. Yes, I use QuickMode on recordings FROM my Premiere4 TO my Roamio.. In other words, I'm controlling the Roamio, and streaming from the P4.. QuickMode works.. Unfortunately skip mode DOES NOT work in this case. (I believe others have said that when using a Tivo mini, it DOES work?? Please confirm.)



trip1eX said:


> I did find a use for quick mode. Episodes of Dateline or 48 hrs that I've seen before and remember enough to know I want to watch it again. I've been watching those on quick mode.


I just listen to the free audio podcast of 48 hours nowadays (at 2x).. I would maybe use Quick Mode if that weren't available, though it's still not fast enough, so I'd probably still download and use VLC instead at 1.5-2x.


----------

